# Rabbit?



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Anyone have any good recipes they use for rabbit meat?


----------



## pennyspasture (Dec 22, 2011)

I just cook them in a crock pot like I would cook a chicken. Taste like chicken too! :drool:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Thanks! My mom wanted to try rabbit tacos too.... not sure about that one LOL!


----------



## dobe627 (Oct 16, 2007)

I would try that. As said it tastes like chicken so would be a chicken taco. We sometimes soak ours in milk( helps pull out gamey taste??) We have deep fried it( again tastes like chicken) the arba magazine has had some nice recipes they may be on their website. Enjoy


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

I actually prefer rabbit to chicken. It is mostly white meat like chicken breast but does not dry out as much.
Cut off the bone it can be ground (rabbit burgers are wonderful) or it makes a great breakfast sausage (italian seasonings, salt and pepper). Add some carrots and potatoes to that rabbit in the crock pot for a great stew. Fried hind legs are super. (I'm running out of adjectives.)
If you want to get fancy:
One large or two small rabbit in roasting pan. Cut up a cabbage and carrots and potatoes. Chop up two or three leeks (onion works but leeks are a bit better). Lay some bacon slices over the rabbit. Roast on low heat, 250º or so, until meat falls off of bone.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

luvmyherd that sounds SO good!!! I will let my mom read these... Thank you all!!!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Rabbit stew.... lol I do rabbit like I do squirrel, dutch oven with onion, celery and salt and pepper. Bring up to a boil on the stove top then into the oven at 325 for 3 hours. Back to stove top and take the rabbit out of the pot, pull the meat from the bones (with both rabbit and squirrel I remove buckshot but I'm pretty sure you're referring to tame rabbit) add cubed potatoes and thick sliced carrot to the broth and bring up to a simmer....I add homemade egg noodles that I've rolled and cut thick, let simmer til taters are tender, add the meat back to the pot and serve! This is even better the next day.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Thanks Liz! sounds good too!

Yes, we raise meat rabbits, my mom wants to find some ways to use it more....


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

If you're adventuresome...you can try making rabbit jerky


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

That sounds REALLY good! :drool:

how would you make it


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Theres a seasoning kit that I get at my local grocery store in the meat department...it has directions inside for making jerky with different types of meats. I think even Walmart carries the same type of package in the sporting goods section. You can use your oven set on a low temp to cook/dry it after the meats cured.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Awesome! Thanks Liz!


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

i wrap them in bacon and roast them whole ... they come out amazing! The bacon helps to stop it from drying out seeing as it is so lean ...


----------



## Goat Song (May 4, 2011)

Here's my all-time favorite rabbit soup recipe:
Normally I'm not a big fan of ginger, and no one else in my family likes it, but everyone raves over this soup! It goes so perfectly with the garlic, that your mouth waters the whole time it cooks!

Rabbit Ginger Soup

By Patty Wesner:

(I use a big cast iron soup pot to brown the rabbit and veggies and then add everything else to the pot)

Sear/ brown Quartered rabbit pieces in olive oil 
(don’t cook through)

Then add enough olive oil to cook veggies in:
1 cup chopped carrots
1 cup chopped onion
2 stalks chopped celery
Till translucent

Add water -4-6 cups
1-2 tsp chicken bouillon
(Or just use chicken stock instead of the water and bouillon)
Add 4-5 cubed potatoes

Set to simmer on the stove – never boil rabbit –(makes it tough)

Add thumb sized piece of ginger – cut up and squashed

And two cloves of garlic chopped and crushed

I let it simmer on the woodstove or back burner for the afternoon or until the potatoes are done. Before eating I remove the rabbit pieces, bone them and cut meat to bite size and return to the soup.

Enjoy!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Oh that sounds really good too!!! Y'all are making me drool! LOL!


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

Caitlyn, I'm going to try that recipe!! Thanks!


----------



## RockinRexonsManchas (Apr 3, 2013)

luvmyherd said:


> I actually prefer rabbit to chicken. It is mostly white meat like chicken breast but does not dry out as much.
> Cut off the bone it can be ground (rabbit burgers are wonderful) or it makes a great breakfast sausage (italian seasonings, salt and pepper). Add some carrots and potatoes to that rabbit in the crock pot for a great stew. Fried hind legs are super. (I'm running out of adjectives.)
> If you want to get fancy:
> One large or two small rabbit in roasting pan. Cut up a cabbage and carrots and potatoes. Chop up two or three leeks (onion works but leeks are a bit better). Lay some bacon slices over the rabbit. Roast on low heat, 250º or so, until meat falls off of bone.


I do the roast rabbit, wrapped in maple bacon with leeks & apples (quartered & sprinkled with cinnamon & nutmeg to taste), but then again out family likes rabbit pretty much anyway it's cooked...LoL we raise meat rabbits so we're always experimenting & open to suggestions.


----------



## goatgirl16 (Nov 21, 2012)

We also raise meet rabbits and love it just about any way but one of my favorite is sweet n sour rabbit !!


----------



## EmmaDipstik (Sep 22, 2011)

It would be hard for me to eat the cute little bunnies..but you make it sound so good I might just have to try it!


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Thaw a small rabbit thoroughly, cut into 6 peices, lay into a 9x16 baking dish. Cover with Italian oil dressing, cover dish, and let rest in refrigerator for 24 hours. In the morning, discard dressing, wash pan (or transfer to a new one), bake until rabbit falls off the bones. Cover, return to refrigerator to cool.
That evening, tear one head romaine, one head red leaf lettuce. Chop cold rabbit, hard boiled eggs, olives, peppercinies, garden veggies of your choice. Toss salad together and cover with a thick layer of freshly grated Parmasion or toss with goat Riccota. Add dressing of your choice. 

You can also fry up the rabbit after soaking and it is yum


----------

